# Eyelashes



## selenechiba (Oct 1, 2009)

Crazy long eyelashes. What do you think? Is it terrible? Does it need to be lightened? Cropped?







_________________________
Olympus E-410


----------



## Texasphoto67 (Oct 1, 2009)

great idea. I like the photo as is, but if it were I, I would get more of the eye and less of the face. What I'm saying is to just zoom in a little more and go further down just a little more. As for anything else, the photo is great.


----------



## outdoorsms (Oct 2, 2009)

+1 more of just eyelash





www.outdoorsms.smugmug.com


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 2, 2009)

I think this really ought to be reshot, from a different angle. The background of the eyelashes is too dark to distinguish them (which is too bad, because it looks like you nailed the focus).


----------



## v-dubber (Oct 24, 2009)

different angle!

but it is pretty cool


----------

